# Childcare costs in Vancouver- do we qualify for for the goverment aid???



## jenjenlorimer (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

We are are a young couple who have just applied for our International Experience Visas and hope to move from Ireland to Vancouver with our young baby (5 months old)
My only worry is affording the childcare costs- I hear they are really steep in Vancouver, and worry if I got a part time job to fullfill my visa requirements, the wages wouldn't even cover daycare.
I have seen there is a monthly cash amount paid to citizens to help with child care- does anyone know if we might qualify for this if we are working?

Thanks in advance


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

If you are referring to the base amount per child, it wouldn't be enough to help (roughly $70 depending). I can't say if you would get it or not. I'm guessing not unless you have full residency.
Vancouver has a very high cost of living. Easily one of the most expensive in all of Canada.

What most people do is if the lower earner doesn't make over a certain amount. Enough extra money over childcare costs to have someone else practically raising your baby. Then that person stays at home.


----------



## jenjenlorimer (Jun 26, 2011)

I would happily stay at home to look after him but as I understand it, I need to work to fullfill the visa requirements!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

No, you won't qualify for child care assistance. Licensed child care in Vancouver can cost between $800-1000/month. You might need to look for unlicensed home care.


----------

